# Beer tasting herf 11/15 at Casa Mean D



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a typical BABOTL herf with a twist. This is a micro brew/craft brew herf at Casa Mean D. It will start at 5 on 11/15 at my place. We will have snacks and order some pizza, so bring $$$. Here is the catch, everyone who comes should bring a 6 pack of a micro brew/craft brew, so no Miller, MGD, Mikey's, etc. Some brands OK to bring would be Dog Fish Head, Rogue, Stone, etc. We will then enjoy the night with good smokes, snacks, and beer.

BTW, I'll be gimped out and need this herf to maintain my livelyhood. :tu

If you wish to come, please keep the list going.


"Mean" D


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

"Mean" D
sonic_mike


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm intrigued!!!


If you miss this herf too, I'm calling you Smokey Bob.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

If I make this herf you'll have to call me a cab!!!:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> If I make this herf you'll have to call me a cab!!!:r


Bring a sleeping bag. Everyone is welcome to crash on my floor and snuggle with you. :r


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm out. No drinky.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I'm out. No drinky.


Let me rephrase, sorry. *ANYONE IS WELCOME*, but if you wish to participate in the beer tasting, then please bring a 6 pack of a micro or craft brew. :tu


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

what do you think about great white?


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

What state are you in?? I don't wanna see any spooning, though.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> what do you think about great white?


One of my favorites Mike!!!:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm putting it on the calendar; I just may be in the Bay Area for biz that week. If I am, I'd love to come by and bring my friend Pliny the Elder.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> One of my favorites Mike!!!:tu


glad I'm not the only one that will be drinking them.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

"Mean" D
sonic_mike
Pete


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

Will have to miss this one. I will be in San Diego at Qualcomm Stadium for the NPPL paintball tournament.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man I wish I could make the trip up there....I love beer tasting


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> ????


:r

You in Danny?


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just thought I would say you guys suck! It sounds like this is going to be a good time. Driving 33 hours to smoke a couple sticks and drink a few beers might be a bit over the top.

Put a couple down for me.... but please don't think about me when you're all cuddling together on D's floor.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

It depends on work. I'm supposed to be back in town from Canada that weekend. So if I'm home and the wife doesn't mind me being away the first Saturday then sure. 

If I'm in I'll bring the Tequiza. :tu


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

doctorcue said:


> I'll bring the Tequiza. :tu


If you're bringing Tequiza I'll bring you some Zima and Miller Chill to wash it down :al


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Who wants to drink tasty beer and smoke cigars with the BABOTL?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Beeeeeeer, Beeeeeeeeeeeer.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nobody is thirsty for beer?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I sure am thirsty. :r

Anyone else?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'm always thirsty for beer!!!*

*Beer with a Post Whore is even better!!!*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I'm always thirsty for beer!!!*
> 
> *Beer with a Post Whore is even better!!!*


:bn

Heather said it was OK that you come, so you better be here.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good time. If my schedule permits, I plan on attending. Looking forward to my first BABOTL herf!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Keep me posted, would love to herf with ya. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there gonna be a gimpy seating section?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Is there gonna be a gimpy seating section?


:r

Yes indeed.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Herf with Mean D and the BABOTL on 11/15!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*If you are from/near the Bay Area and you want to Herf this is the place you want to be!!!:tu*

*Darrell is mean and throws a mean Herf!!!*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *If you are from/near the Bay Area and you want to Herf this is the place you want to be!!!:tu*
> 
> *Darrell is mean and throws a mean Herf!!!*


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn it I want to be there. Does this mean you're not fixin' mojitos? No mind...I love microbrews, save some for me for next month when we hook up! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

******This is the LAST herf that will be posted on this place. Those of you wanting to herf know how and where to find me. :tu******


----------

